# JNS 1000 grit stone



## Peco (Dec 29, 2011)

First of all I wanna say the if things sucks I'll say they do. Secondly it should be known that I have never met or bought anything from Maxim before I received this stone yesterday!

So ... as mentioned in another thread I would use this stone on a honesuki. After a little thinking I revised. To make as fair a review as possible I needed to test it out on a knife I sharpened before. So I went with my White 1.

After using my thinned knife for a little while I decided it was too flat - I used the JNS 1000 to convex my baby (call me crazy - I know I am lol). The stone cuts pretty fast, has a nice size which I like. One thing I noticed was the stone needed a little soaking time ... otherwise it would dry out to fast. With light pressure it felt slippery/smooth when convexing the blade. Added pressure made it cut a whole lot more - I needed water, water and some more water when putting in elbow grease.

After I finished the convexing I took a look at the scratchpatterns. At the bigger spots the scratches were even and quite smooth - actually not looking bad at all (for a 1000 grit).

Once again I aimed for a 0.5 milimeter edge. Because of the new shape on my knife I couldn't make a low degree edge - then I would hit the secondary bevel. So ... I raised the angle and sharpened the edge on both sides to approx 0.5 each. The JNS 1000 made a burr rather quickly ... 10-15 strokes at this angle ... and I like the feedback a lot. Put on the edges within 10 min. incl. stropping on the stone. Deburred on cork and stropped for a few minutes on cardboard and paper.

The edge is sharp and feels toothy. It cuts thru paper with ease + I got a little fewer hairs on my left leg. Could it get sharper ... well of course ... but this was a test on a 1000 grit stone ... not 5000 +. I have not cut food yet but I could imagine that this edge would work fine in the kitchen.

After washing the stone and it dried I noticed tiny particles on the surface. Not that you could see them, they could be felt. Never experienced this with my Chosera 1000.

*To sum it up:*

I only used the Chosera and the JNS so those are what I can compare:

*Mud:* The Chosera makes more mud than the JNS. I like the JNS better.

*Shape and size:* The Chosera I have has a case around it - the JNS don't - it's a brick. I will never buy a stone with casing again. The JNS is a little wider, a little shorter but thicker than the Chosera. For me that means more bang for the buck.

*Feel:* JNS got my vote on this.

*Tear and wear:* The JNS is much harder (I think). That said, it's very easy to flatten (if needed) and builds slurry rather quick.

*Price:* About the same

After using the JNS for a couple of hours I'm sure my Chosera 1000 will be my 2nd choice ... maybe I'll bring it to work if I need a quick touch up. All in all I'm a happy camper.

... Maxim, watch out :shocked3: I'm pretty sure that you will hear from me again - this time I'll go for naturals :spiteful:


----------

